# Drug Screening for BCBS of Florida



## Cherish79 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am hoping some of my fellow Floridians can help me out with this!

I work in a Pain Management practice where they do random drug screening on patients before prescribing medications to make sure they are compliant, there's nothing in their system that shouldn't be, etc. We bill 80104 with 11 units for $390.50 (because a BSFL rep told us to bill that way). We are having difficulties getting the drug screenings paid due to the fact that we are not an "independent clinical lab". But I'm sure our office not the only one doing these drug screens in office for patients with BSFL.

I have tried contacting BSFL several times, and most of the time, don't get an answer, stating I would have to talk to our provider rep for guidance (however, I cannot get a number for our provider rep!). Our office manager is thinking that we cannot bill it for BSFL.

Any thoughts out there? I also have tried the provider manual, just searching "pain management" and "drug screens" on the BSFL site (and Google), and the medical policy guidelines without any luck.

Thanks!

Cherish

Happy Holidays!


----------



## julie@medexplus.com (Apr 23, 2012)

In order to be able to bill BCBS you have to acquire a provider number for your office. Go to BCBS.com/provider forms and look for new provider registration form. Fill out and fax in with copies of W-9 and facility license. It takes 30-45 business days to get a number although I've sent in a request for two facilities 2 months ago and still waiting. I'm actually trying to find help with getting a contact to bypass the people I get when I call at provider services 800-727-2227 because its taking so long to get the number needed to bill for the facilities. I am billing for drug/alcohol treatment facilities


----------

